# Sharp Aquos resolution not centered/to big



## SgtBobert

Currently, everything I have hooked up to my TV (Sharp Aquos lc-32gp1u) has seemed to stretch a couple inches off screen. I had this problem with my computer and have forced myself to use the nvidia control panel to create a new resolution that fits (1824x1026). 

However I just noticed on my Xbox 360 that it is also cutting out the corners of the screen as well!

For my PC I'm using a DVI to DVI cable. For my Xbox, I'm using a the HDMI to HDMI cable that came with the console. 

Before I noticed my Xbox cutting corners, I was under the impression that it could be the graphics card since when I first purchased this TV it didn't have this problem. 

I've looked through the manual but haven't found anything to help me. I've also noticed that other Sharp tvs have been having the same problem. 

Thank you so much if you chose to help or provide advice with my problem!


----------



## Amplified

I had the same problem with the resolution stretching, I am using a samsung flatscreen TV, 1080p as well. What I did was I changed to my native resolution or what you want.. then you go to TV options and go to picture, then I went to picture options, under size it was on 16:9 ratio, what I changed it to was Screen Fit. This may help, maybe something similar.

Goodluck!


----------



## SgtBobert

I've assumed the problem had to do with something like that but however, I cannot find any settings on my tv to change or adjust the aspect ratio. I've almost clicked every button and reset every factory default I could find


----------



## FuryRosewood

its probably overscaling, my friend has issues with his nvidia drivers and his HP panel...its strange. ati drivers never had the issue but his nvidia messes it up every time.


----------



## driverdj2000

I had this issue as well. the sides were missing.
Catalyst control centre had a scaling option so just had to turn it down a notch.
You should be able to find similar software to achieve this


----------

